# Ei help please



## hixy (6 Nov 2010)

Hello folks.I have just worked out fert dosage using the aquarium nutrient calculator.

They are
1/16 kno3
1/32 k2so4
1/64 kh2po4
3/16 mgso4.

Firstly what are the ferts i need to order where can i buy a measuring spoon and the ferts.The tank is  six gallon.


regards mick


----------



## GHNelson (6 Nov 2010)

Hi
You can purchase ferts and trace from here one of our sponsors
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dry-fer ... 5_146.html
Also you can get measuring spoons from ebay.....or the wilkinsons store. 
hoggie


----------



## hixy (6 Nov 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> You can purchase ferts and trace from here one of our sponsors
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dry-fer ... 5_146.html
> Also you can get measuring spoons from ebay.....or the wilkinsons store.
> hoggie




Hello again sorry for stupid question.What do i need to buy from that link?


----------



## Themuleous (6 Nov 2010)

> 1/16 kno3 = Potassium nitrate
> 1/32 k2so4 = potassium sulphate
> 1/64 kh2po4 = Potassium phosphate
> 3/16 mgso4 = Magnesium sulphate



You can also get them from here 

http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/zen/in ... h=93_65_69

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Nov 2010)

1/16 kno3
1/32 k2so4
1/64 kh2po4
3/16 mgso4.

Also have a look on ebay 

KN03 - nitrate of potash or saltpetre
K2So4 - not required as this is as per below - K2 is in the Kh2Po4 and the So4 is in the Mgso4 - save yourselve some pennies.
Kh2Po4 - no other name
Mgso4 - Espom salts 

Regards
paul.


----------



## hixy (6 Nov 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> 1/16 kno3
> 1/32 k2so4
> 1/64 kh2po4
> 3/16 mgso4.
> ...




Cheers Paul.Thanks alot


----------



## Themuleous (6 Nov 2010)

Yep, shop around


----------



## CeeJay (7 Nov 2010)

Hi all


			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Kh2Po4 - no other name


KH2PO4 = Potassium Phosphate


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Nov 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chris 

What I was refering to was a alternative name to Potassium Phosphate 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## CeeJay (8 Nov 2010)

Hi all

Oops, sorry Paul, misunderstood


----------



## hixy (10 Nov 2010)

hixy said:
			
		

> Hello folks.I have just worked out fert dosage using the aquarium nutrient calculator.
> 
> They are
> 1/16 kno3
> ...




Just realised i have ordered some measuring spoons of ebay but they only go down to 1/8.How do i measure 1/16-1/32-3/16th.

cheers mick


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Nov 2010)

hixy said:
			
		

> hixy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mick

As per the above dosing regime - is this for week or daily dosing and I assume your are adding the powder dry. 

You could do a wet mix - if the above is for a weekly dosing, multiply everything by 4 Inc. the quantity of water and that should give you one months supply.

Regards
Paul


----------



## hixy (10 Nov 2010)

Hello Paul i think  its 3 times a week though it doesnt say anything about trace minerals.My tank is approx 6 gallons.Could someone work it out for me to double check.
Yes they will be dry ferts.They have just turned up today.
Cheers mick


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Nov 2010)

hixy said:
			
		

> Hello Paul i think  its 3 times a week though it doesnt say anything about trace minerals.My tank is approx 6 gallons.Could someone work it out for me to double check.
> Yes they will be dry ferts.They have just turned up today.
> Cheers mick



Mick 

Your tank is 6 Uk gallon or 27 ltr is approx 7.7 US gallons

I have worked out for regime based on a 10 US gallon tank. This is for a 4 week period. 

So here is your mix as per E.I article on here

KN03 = 1 tps mixed with 600 mls of warm tap water

KH2PO4 = 0.5 tps as above

MGS04 = 3 tps as above

50mls per dosage - 3 x per week (Alternative days IE. Mon - Wed - Fri)

CSM-B = 0.25 tps - mixed with 200 mls of tap water

25mls per dosage - 2 x per week (Between the NPK dosing IE. Tues - Thurs) 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## hixy (10 Nov 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> hixy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much Paul.Just to clarify.The KNO3/KH2PO4/MGSO4 all go in a 600 mls bottle of water that will last me for 4 weeks.The csm-b is the trace minerals and i just do as you have instructed.
would i do a 50% water change on wednesday 
regards mick


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Nov 2010)

hixy said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Paul.Just to clarify.The KNO3/KH2PO4/MGSO4 all go in a 600 mls bottle of water that will last me for 4 weeks.The csm-b is the trace minerals and i just do as you have instructed.
> 
> regards mick



Yes Mick

Both of these are for a 4 week supply.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## hixy (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks again


----------

